# Hamble New Year Rally



## LadyJ

Hi All

Though it about time we got started on who's bringing what for our New Years bash at Hamble i've now updated the rally listing to show you whats happening hopefully :roll: :lol: copy below

* RALLY STARTS AT 11AM ON THE 29TH DEC*

*FRIDAY 30TH WINE & CHEESE EVENING*

Please bring your own wine and a piece of your favorite cheese to share although we do hope to have some wine & cheese available. There will also be a quiz rayc Ray & Lesley will be hosting this evening

*NEW YEARS EVE THE THEME IS GLAMOUR & GLITZ*

No jeans & jumpers please lets have a bit of posh for this evening

*AMERICAN SUPPER*

Please bring a plate of food to share to make a hot and cold buffet.

We hope to have some music for dancing a bit of Kareoke and some Line Dancing Lessons so bring your dancing shoes, we might even have a quiz anything is possible.

*NEW YEARS DAY*

In the hall from 1pm to 2pm soup and hot dogs will be on offer, along with domino's, cards & scrabble and maybe a few games of bingo for those that want it.

We will also have a *TABLE TOP SALE AND CD/DVD/BOOK SWAP* so if any of you have things you want to sell or swap please bring them along. The hall will be open all afternoon up to 8pm so please make use of it.

*If you could all please post on here what you intend to bring for the American Supper feasty it will help Jen and I a great deal so that we can get stuff in that folks are not bringing.*

If any of you are *NOT* now coming could you please let me know a.s.a.p Thanks

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Indian Lamb Curry
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches

Jacquie


----------



## alandsue

Hi all,

we will be bringing a boiled bacon joint for sandwiches or whatever people want to do with it.

Alan and Sue


----------



## brillopad

Brenda will be making some cup cakes and some rock cakes, i of course will just bring myself.

Dennis


----------



## JollyJack

Hi everyone 

We'll bring a couple of large trifles  

Andrea & Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks guys and Dennis


I forgot to say its a hot and cold buffet so if any of you want to do something hot please feel free :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Afternoon all, 

I have read the instructions out to Ros and she has asked me to notify you that if suitable she would make a Chilli Con Carne and rice? If we can borrow our daughters slow cooker she may well make a sausage casserole as well. 

I will drink beer while they cook! Job done..... :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I am trying to get my hands on some potted pantomimes (good for a laugh) they could be a filler for some entertainment one of the evenings. 

Keith


----------



## GypsyRose

Lol...we bit "jet lacked" after Spain....where IS Hamble please?!! 
We looking for somewhere Xmas and N Year?!! Just got back and had hard time.... too tired to google


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I have read the instructions out to Ros and she has asked me to notify you that if suitable she would make a Chilli Con Carne and rice? If we can borrow our daughters slow cooker she may well make a sausage casserole as well.
> 
> I will drink beer while they cook! Job done..... :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am trying to get my hands on some potted pantomimes (good for a laugh) they could be a filler for some entertainment one of the evenings.
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Sounds as if Ros is going to be busy  ta muchly Ros, what the devil is potted pantomimes 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

GypsyRose said:


> Lol...we bit "jet lacked" after Spain....where IS Hamble please?!!
> We looking for somewhere Xmas and N Year?!! Just got back and had hard time.... too tired to google


Hi Ana

Hamble is near Southampton but i'm afraid the rally is full at the moment I can add you to my waiting list if you want just let me know via a pm.

There is still room at Southsea Leisure for Christmas though have a look on the rally section for details

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

Lesley says she is going to do a Baileys Cheese cake and a Mars Bar cake. Ray


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

LadyJ said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Sounds as if Ros is going to be busy  ta muchly Ros, what the devil is potted pantomimes
> 
> Jacquie


Jaquie, potted pantomimes are short and sweet, no costumes required simply the ability to read a line off of a script. I have done them a few times and they can be very funny. I have a local script writer working on some for me. :wink:  :lol:

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Lesley what you doing then Ray :lol: 


Oh er Keith think that better be done early in the evening then as most of this lot have difficulty stringing 2 words together latter :roll: :lol: although I don't know could be interesting :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Now back on topic whos bringing what please :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## leltel

I won't be able to supply hot as my MH has no oven , but as no one else has said it yet, I will bring some sausage rolls!


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> I won't be able to supply hot as my MH has no oven , but as no one else has said it yet, I will bring some sausage rolls!


Thanks Lesley oven is no problem though we can use the schools :wink: 

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

LadyJ said:


> leltel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to supply hot as my MH has no oven , but as no one else has said it yet, I will bring some sausage rolls!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lesley oven is no problem though we can use the schools :wink:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

We can always heat them up then! :wink:


----------



## larrywatters

Due to Larry's lack of cooking skills? :wink: The mad Scotsman and gill will be bring a grand home grown pork pie. Straight from the veg patch !!!!!    

gill


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> Due to Larry's lack of cooking skills? :wink: The mad Scotsman and gill will be bring a grand home grown pork pie. Straight from the veg patch !!!!!
> 
> gill


I hope that mad Scots man ain't killing no little piggys :roll: Gill

Jacquie


----------



## ojibway

Hi Jacquie,
We'll do a Thai chicken curry with basmati rice.
Looking forward to seeing you all down there.
Mike and Annie


----------



## LadyJ

ojibway said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> We'll do a Thai chicken curry with basmati rice.
> Looking forward to seeing you all down there.
> Mike and Annie


Smashing Mike & Annie looking forward to seeing you both again

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123

Will do a curry.....let me know if you would like prawn or lamb? With rice and sambles! Indian style!
I have a deepfreeze full of prawns....caught in our local river!


----------



## Dinks123

Or can make Garfield food....Lasagne!


----------



## rosalan

Would you like the addition of a Pasta Salad and Green Salad as my wife is not the most enthusiastic chef (cook).
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## moblee

I was going to bring a couple of Tarts but Jan won't let me :lol: :lol: 
..............................................................

So cheese & pineapples on sticks & some Quiches.


----------



## LadyJ

Di Lamb Curry sounds good

Alan pasta salad and green salad brilliant ta

Phil :roll: will settle for cheese & pineapple and quiches ta


All this talk of food is making me huingry





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Indian Lamb Curry & Rice
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocss & sloe gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries




Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

Home made Italian Meatballs & Cake,


----------



## LadyJ

Lovely Jim & Maria  


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted if there is any left over you can eat it New Years Day 8) 




Jacquie


----------



## ramblefrog

*food*

Hi,

I will bring coronation chicken, chocs and some home-made sloe gin.
If you feel we are short of anything else - advise and I will bring

Bev


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: food*



ramblefrog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will bring coronation chicken, chocs and some home-made sloe gin.
> If you feel we are short of anything else - advise and I will bring
> 
> Bev


Thanks Bev the alcofrolics will be heading to you :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

We'll bring a couple of Apple Pies as well as the trifles - homemade  

Saw Mrs Sweeny yesterday they'll bring a couple of Chicken Curries - home made


----------



## LadyJ

Brilliant Bob thank Andrea & Margaret for me please  


Why is it always the women having to do everything :roll:  






Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner

*Hamble New Year Rally.*

Hi Jaqs and Jen,

We will bring gateaux's and cream. Enough for 50 portions.

Mike says bring your own bowls and spoons, cause we ain't
washing up!

Love you!


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Hamble New Year Rally.*



Happyrunner said:


> Hi Jaqs and Jen,
> 
> We will bring gateaux's and cream. Enough for 50 portions.
> 
> Mike says bring your own bowls and spoons, cause we ain't
> washing up!
> 
> Love you!


Who's not getting any then there is 64 of us :lol:

Thanks Linda & Mike love you tooXXX

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasagna & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted



Jacquie


----------



## 96706

The ****'s have their thinking caps on ( well Jean does anyway )
:lol:


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> The ****'s have their thinking caps on ( well Jean does anyway )
> :lol:


 :roll: ain't you allowed to go shopping then Peter :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

Nope, usually bring home all the wrong things Jacquie8O


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Nope, usually bring home all the wrong things Jacquie8O


Ive got one like that :roll:

Any more of you thought of anything to bring for our feasty?

If any of you on the rally list have decided not to come could you please let me know a.s.a.p as I do have a waiting list of folks wishing to come which is getting longer by the day :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## 96706

I thought perhaps I'd do a fresh fruit salad and cream (unless there is 6 inches of snow on the ground, in which case I'll think of something warmer  )

Jean


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

The travellers will do a cheese board with crusty bread


----------



## LadyJ

**** lovely Jean  


Traveller Great Keith just what we need  


Any more offers?



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
Cronkle Cake & Quiches


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more bringing owt? just over half have very kindly offered stuff  have the rest of you died :?: come on don't be shy all contributions welcome.


If your stuck for something we could do with rolls, cocktail sausages, dips, crisps, sliced meat, party snack type eatables,
well anything really :lol: 


The more you all bring means me and Jen ain't got too much shopping to do :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## zoro

Hi Jacquie

Not dead yet :lol: waiting to see what gaps there were in the list,so here goes.

A selection of cooked meats and nibbles.

Steve & Jo


----------



## LadyJ

zoro said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Not dead yet :lol: waiting to see what gaps there were in the list,so here goes.
> 
> A selection of cooked meats and nibbles.
> 
> Steve & Jo


Brilliant Steve & Jo are you back from your wonderings now?

Jacquie


----------



## zoro

LadyJ said:


> zoro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Not dead yet :lol: waiting to see what gaps there were in the list,so here goes.
> 
> A selection of cooked meats and nibbles.
> 
> Steve & Jo
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Steve & Jo are you back from your wonderings now?
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Yes we have had a good year away this year with just one more tomorrow for a couple of nights in the Peaks with TravelsRus. Then ending the year with some of our motorhoming friends at Hamble.
Life just gets better.
Steve & Jo


----------



## LadyJ

Any more offerings please :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## cronkle

Greetings Jacquie

Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of. 

She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.

We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.

We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.


----------



## rayc

cronkle said:


> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.


I cannot think of a more deserving recipitent.


----------



## clive1821

John is a very good friend of mine and a do cakes )


----------



## cronkle

rayc said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot think of a more deserving recipitent.
Click to expand...

Exactly 

We could be in trouble here Ray


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls
> 
> FOOD SO FAR
> 
> alandsue Bacon Joint
> brillopad Cakes
> KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
> JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
> rayc Cakes
> leltel Sausage Rolls
> larrywatters Pork Pie
> ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
> Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
> Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
> Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
> Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
> ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
> Sweeny Chicken Curries
> Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
> **** Fruit salad & Cream
> TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
> zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
> 
> Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted
> 
> Jacquie


 What nobody bringing Turkey then, what a nice change that would be


----------



## clianthus

cronkle said:


> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.


You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious


----------



## cronkle

clianthus said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious
Click to expand...

We'll try Jen but our kids are ruthless when it come to finding quiches.

Clive - she says you can have a cake but you have to behave. :roll:

Lucy - she says she is bringing a turkey - me 8O


----------



## LadyJ

cronkle said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll try Jen but our kids are ruthless when it come to finding quiches.
> 
> Clive - she says you can have a cake but you have to behave. :roll:
> 
> Lucy - she says she is bringing a turkey - me 8O
Click to expand...

Not far wrong there Bobby :lol:

So do I put you down for Cake & Quiches then? Mike

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
Cronkle Cake & Quiches
dawnwynne Rolls & Munchies


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted



Jacquie


----------



## cronkle

LadyJ said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll try Jen but our kids are ruthless when it come to finding quiches.
> 
> Clive - she says you can have a cake but you have to behave. :roll:
> 
> Lucy - she says she is bringing a turkey - me 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not far wrong there Bobby :lol:
> 
> So do I put you down for Cake & Quiches then? Mike
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## LadyJ

cronkle said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll try Jen but our kids are ruthless when it come to finding quiches.
> 
> Clive - she says you can have a cake but you have to behave. :roll:
> 
> Lucy - she says she is bringing a turkey - me 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not far wrong there Bobby :lol:
> 
> So do I put you down for Cake & Quiches then? Mike
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Oh good glad we got that sorted Mike :roll: :lol:

Now is there anyone else adding to our feasty :?: :?: :?:

Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving as the rally starts at 11am on Thursday 29th and we don't want to be hanging around waiting for you if you are not arriving Thursday.

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings Jacquie
> 
> Herself will be making cakes, including a fruit cake, for the bringing of.
> 
> She will also be bringing some cakes specially for your John.
> 
> We may also be in a position to bring some quiches but that will rather depend on whether our son and his wife find where they are hidden.
> 
> We will aiming to be there early afternoon on the saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better tell Bobby to hide those quiches really well :wink: her cakes are lovely but her quiches, well........they're delicious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll try Jen but our kids are ruthless when it come to finding quiches.
> 
> Clive - she says you can have a cake but you have to behave. :roll:
> 
> Lucy - she says she is bringing a turkey - me 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not far wrong there Bobby :lol:
> 
> So do I put you down for Cake & Quiches then? Mike
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good glad we got that sorted Mike :roll: :lol:
> 
> Now is there anyone else adding to our feasty :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Could you all please let me know which day you are arriving as the rally starts at 11am on Thursday 29th and we don't want to be hanging around waiting for you if you are not arriving Thursday.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Jaq, Arrive Thursday - Depart Monday [4 nights] . Ray


----------



## rosalan

Hi!
We are planning to arrive late afternoon on Thursday if the snow is not too deep. We will of course let you know if we get held up by tornado's or other seasonal distractions.
I will be bringing the wife :roll: 
Alan


----------



## Harp07

*Hamble*

Hi Jaq.
We will be arriving on the 29th between 1-2pm all being well.

Jim.


----------



## 96706

Hi Jacquie,

We will be arriving on Friday 30th. 
How early can we turn up please? Or maybe that should be "When do you want us to arrive?" :lol: 

Depature will be on the Monday.

Cago


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> We will be arriving on Friday 30th.
> How early can we turn up please? Or maybe that should be "When do you want us to arrive?" :lol:
> 
> Depature will be on the Monday.
> 
> Cago


Not before 10am please Peter unless you can remember the combination lock number :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi Jacquie,

Haven't been around much lately and just got your message.

We probably won't make it until Friday - mid day...will let you know if we can swing the Thursday.

Food....all sounds terrific....so I will bring lots of rolls, munchie things and perhaps a hot dish but haven't thought of what just yet. 

Is that okay?

Really looking forward to it and seeing everyone again...


----------



## LadyJ

dawnwynne said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Haven't been around much lately and just got your message.
> 
> We probably won't make it until Friday - mid day...will let you know if we can swing the Thursday.
> 
> Food....all sounds terrific....so I will bring lots of rolls, munchie things and perhaps a hot dish but haven't thought of what just yet.
> 
> Is that okay?
> 
> Really looking forward to it and seeing everyone again...


Smashing Dawn just what we need thanks

Jacquie

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries & Rice
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
Cronkle Cake & Quiches
dawnwynne Rolls & Munchies
locovan Pork Pies Scotch Eggs Pizzas
RedSonja Cocktail Sausages Mince Pies Crisps

Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Pork pies -scotch eggs -Pizza's 
Arrival first day 29th --late afternoon xxx


----------



## brillopad

Hi jaq ,Arrive thursday leave monday.

Dennis


----------



## MyGalSal

You guys must be a hungry bunch. I have been watching the growing list of food with something approaching awe!

Happy holidays!

Sal


----------



## LadyJ

MyGalSal said:


> You guys must be a hungry bunch. I have been watching the growing list of food with something approaching awe!
> 
> Happy holidays!
> 
> Sal


Vultures have nothing on this lot Sal :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## larrywatters

hi u

we hope to arrive at about five pm. but this might change as the hospital will be short off senior staff , so may have to say on but will be there ?? god bless the nhs.  :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters said:


> hi u
> 
> we hope to arrive at about five pm. but this might change as the hospital will be short off senior staff , so may have to say on but will be there ?? god bless the nhs.  :roll:


Is that on the Thursday Larry???

Jac


----------



## LadyJ

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries & Rice
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
Cronkle Cake & Quiches
dawnwynne Rolls & Munchies
locovan Pork Pies Scotch Eggs Pizzas
RedSonja Cocktail Sausages Mince Pies Crisps


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted


Please let me know which day you are arriving all thanks



Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

If everyone could manage to bring Sloe Gin please, it would make an old man very young.
:lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We will be with you on Thursday around mid-day with any luck. 

Keith


----------



## larrywatters

sorry jac

it will be friday ?? lets hope there is no flu outbreaks :wink: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Happyrunner

*Hamble New Year Rally.*

Hi Jacquie

We will arrive on Thursday at 10.59 To 11.05 am.

Mike


----------



## leltel

I will be there Thursday around midday......if I have to reverse into a space, I hope there will be someone to guide me 8O 
Lesley


----------



## LadyJ

Happyrunner Mike & Linda don't you dare arrive a minuet before 11am :roll: :lol: 

leltel Lesley no problem one of the guys can park you up i'm hopeless at going backwards as well :lol: 

Can the following folks please let me know which day they intend to arrive

ICDSUN2
mickric
motorhomer2
ojibway
thedoc
Traveller_HA5_3DOM
zoro


Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Thursday About 9.30 am  :lol: :lol: 

Early afternoon.


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

Now that Jac has pestered you for arrival times and food contributions it's time that I started to pester you for some entertainment. :wink: 
We've already got one or two things lined up but there's plenty of room for more so please help us out.

As Kennyjay isn't able to get across to Hamble we'll be needing your contributions to the evening entertainment (if you don't want to play endless games of bingo that is). :roll: 

Clive will be supplying the usual lighting and sound systems and I've agreed to provide some karaoke - so what we'll need is volunteers to "perform" at karaoke - or anything else you fancy (within reason). :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure that lots of you have "party pieces" that'll keep everyone entertained for a short time, don't worry about making a fool of yourself, that's part of the fun and in any case most folk won't remember much by the morning after. 8) 

So can I have some volunteers for contributions to the karaoke please?
Because we won't have access to the vast Kennyjay karaoke disc collection I'd be very grateful to know what songs you'd like to perform so I can try to get the right backing tracks. Post here what you fancy having a go at or PM me if you prefer. I'll bring along a selection of songs anyway but it'll make it so much easier if I know what to expect. All standards of singer are welcome, from the slick and professional to the "having a laugh" brigade. Don't be shy, have a go.

Any contributions apart from karaoke will be very welcome. Maybe you can tell a few gags or recite a funny monologue? Anything goes really - although I'd be grateful if any pole dancers, male strippers or belly dancers could please bring along an ample supply of blindfolds. :lol: :lol: :lol:

If anyone needs an opportunity to "rehearse" their pieces, we can provide some time during the afternoons out of the public gaze, just let me know what you need.


----------



## MyGalSal

I know a guy who plays a mean accordion!! :wink: 

Sal


----------



## gaspode

MyGalSal said:


> I know a guy who plays a mean accordion!! :wink:
> 
> Sal


Is that anything like a piano accordian? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyGalSal

Hah! I think that would be the very one!

I'm being very cryptic tonight - must be the howling gale blowing through the trees, rocking the van and frazzling my senses. 

Seek amongst yourselves and ye shall find him!

Sal :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Traveller Keith where for art thou :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## MyGalSal

Ah! His fame travels before him! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> Traveller Keith where for art thou :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie


That's not an accordian - it's a melodeon - or it was last time I saw him anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cronkle

LadyJ said:


> Traveller Keith where for art thou :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Are you and John going to do your 'Strictly' impersonation? :twisted:


----------



## MyGalSal

A rose by any other name would sound as sweet. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

cronkle said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traveller Keith where for art thou :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and John going to do your 'Strictly' impersonation? :twisted:
Click to expand...

No i'm grounded no jumping about blood pressure too high 8O might manage an old time melody though :lol: but would need a partner as himself can't do it :roll:

Jacquie

Still want to know when the following are arriving please

ICDSUN2
mickric
motorhomer2
thedoc
Traveller_HA5_3DOM
zoro


----------



## moblee

I'll sing a song in the Karaoke ken as I took over last time  




I could also organise a couple of strippers  :lol:


----------



## ojibway

Hi Jacquie,
sorry, I thought we'd replied earlier.
We will be arriving Thursday between 12 and 2pm.
Mike and Annie


----------



## LadyJ

ojibway said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> sorry, I thought we'd replied earlier.
> We will be arriving Thursday between 12 and 2pm.
> Mike and Annie


Thanks Mike & Annie 

That just leaves the following folks to let me know which day they are arriving PLEASE

ICDSUN2
mickric
motorhomer2
thedoc
Traveller_HA5_3 DOM
zoro

And Gaspode wants some talent to perform on New Years Eve please. :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## gaspode

LadyJ said:


> Gaspode wants some talent to perform on New Years Eve please. :roll: :lol:


I'd just like to point out that talent is definitely not necessary (but welcome nevertheless). :wink: 


moblee said:


> I'll sing a song in the Karaoke ken as I took over last time..........


Well done Phil, send me a PM to let me know what music you want.

We'll be doing auditions for strippers and belly dancers on Thursday afternoon, bring plenty of blindfolds please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

Wow this sounds like an event I should have been at. I could ofcourse provide the strippers and Belly dancers but unfortunately i'm having to remain here in the sun. Have you got skimpy clad girls who sit on chairs guiding everyone to the location and waving to everyone? If not I will bring them for next year , they went down very well in April (If you know what I mean)


----------



## gaspode

C7KEN said:


> Have you got skimpy clad girls who sit on chairs guiding everyone to the location and waving to everyone?


Well, we got LadyJ and Clianthus - what more can you ask for? If you ask nicely (and pay your subs) I'm sure they'll take their woolly hats off for a few minutes. :roll:


----------



## thedoc

Hi Jackie sorry late as usual. We will bring dips, nibbles etc. Hope to be
with you on Thursday afternoon. Not bringing any talent Ken, just me, Kev and Ted.
Hope you all have a Merry Christmas. See you all soon.

Andy, Kev and Ted x


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Andy hows the leg now? I hope you will be up to jumping about NYE.

Offerings so far thanks Guys & Girls

FOOD SO FAR

alandsue Bacon Joint
brillopad Cakes
KeiththeBigUn Chilli Con Carne & Rice
JollyJack Triffles & Apple Pies
rayc Cakes
leltel Sausage Rolls
larrywatters Pork Pie
ojibway Thai Chicken Curry & Rice
Dinks123 Lasanga & Garlic Bread
Rosalan Pasta salad & green salad
Moblee Cheese & Pineapple & Quiches
Harp07 Italian Meat Balls & Cake
ramblefrog Coronation Chicken Chocs & Sloe Gin
Sweeny Chicken Curries & Rice
Happyrunner Gateaux's & Cream
**** Fruit salad & Cream
TRAVELLER_HA5_3DOM Cheese board & Crusty Bread
zoro Cooked meats and nibbles
Cronkle Cake & Quiches
dawnwynne Rolls & Munchies
locovan Pork Pies Scotch Eggs Pizzas
RedSonja Cocktail Sausages Mince Pies Crisps
thedoc Nibbles dips etc
mickric onion bargees pompadoms etc
ICDSUN2 whatever is missing from here
motorhomer2 veggy stuff
Allan01273 Fruit crumbles, sausages rolls, nibbles 


Keep it coming folks nothing will be wasted


Thanks 

Jacquie


----------



## thedoc

Leg on mend Jackie but don't think will be well enough for jumping but will try a shuffle around. Really looking forward to catching up with you all.
Andy, Ken and Ted x


----------



## gaspode

Come on you lot, let's have some more volunteers to entertain us, where is the talent hiding? 8) If you don't want to post on the thread, send me a PM, I won't tell anyone - honest. :wink: 

Oh - and I think Jac is still waiting for some folk to confirm when they're arriving or what food they're bringing.


----------



## moblee

Forever in Blue jeans - Neil diamond.......Ken ???


Anyone else going to Volunteer ?? 

Are you getting your "Stick of Blackpool rock out" ?


----------



## gaspode

moblee said:


> Forever in Blue jeans - Neil diamond.......Ken ???


Your word is my command Phil - consider it done - but only one song????  And what about the family? :wink:



moblee said:


> Are you getting your "Stick of Blackpool rock out" ?


Bloomin 'eck Phil, you'll get me arrested. 8O 8O 8O

I've found a backing track for it so I'll have to practice a bit and see how it goes. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh gaud do I have to bring me ear plugs then :roll: if Kens going to be plonking on his banjo :lol: 


Still want to know when these folks are arriving please

motorhomer2
Traveller_HA5_3DOM


Jac


----------



## gaspode

I'm still waiting for some volunteers...............

It's going to be a very boring evening if no-one offers, there's only so much a person can be expected to endure of me and Phil. :lol: 

No need to bring your ear-plugs Jac we're thinking of selling ear-plugs for charity - we expect to make a lot of money for some worthy cause. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh come on folks surely some of you can do summit just to save us having to listen to Gaspode and Moblee all night  :lol: 

A prize for the best entertainment


Jac


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Oh come on folks surely some of you can do summit just to save us having to listen to Gaspode and Moblee all night  :lol:
> 
> A prize for the best entertainment
> 
> Jac


I'm sure the doc will be able to entertain us if Spring BH is anything to go by


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> I'm sure the doc will be able to entertain us if Spring BH is anything to go by


Now you really have got me worried Ray. :?

Come on you lot, let's have some volunteers.


----------



## locovan

Ok would you like some fun poetry read to make you laugh :roll:



Right I have my act already no smut honest :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## gaspode

locovan said:


> Ok would you like some fun poetry read to make you laugh :roll:


Excellent Mavis, just what we want. Will you be "in costume"? 8O



locovan said:


> Right I have my act already no smut honest :wink: :wink: :wink:


You might have to be on after the watershed if it's a bit "iffy". :wink:

Come on then the rest of you - if Mavis can do smutty jokes so can you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

I said they weren't smutty so dont encourage me :wink: 

I will be in costume for New Year anyway and Jackie wants Glitz and Glamour so thats what she is getting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96706

So Mavis is Glamour, I guess Ray's the Glitz then 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> So Mavis is Glamour, I guess Ray's the Glitz then 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: He will be a bit ruffled after I have finished the act :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

locovan said:


> Jackie wants Glitz and Glamour so thats what she is getting :lol: :lol: :lol:


That should be worth seeing Mavis, make sure you got your woolly vest underneath though, we don't want you getting the flu do we? 8)

On the subject of costume, all you line dancers be sure to bring your best western gear along won't you? We'll find time to squeeze some line dancing in somewhere along the line (apologies for the pun). :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW: Don't make your act too clean will you Mavis, we want a good laugh not a polite chuckle. :wink:

Any more volunteers :?:


----------



## 96706

gaspode said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie wants Glitz and Glamour so thats what she is getting :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> That should be worth seeing Mavis, make sure you got your woolly vest underneath though, we don't want you getting the flu do we? 8)
> 
> On the subject of costume, all you line dancers be sure to bring your best western gear along won't you? We'll find time to squeeze some line dancing in somewhere along the line (apologies for the pun). :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW: Don't make your act too clean will you Mavis, we want a good laugh not a polite chuckle. :wink:
> 
> Any more volunteers :?:
Click to expand...

For those of us travelling from the _East_ ( albeit a week late ) 
what is "western gear" memsab :?: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Boots hats waistcoat http://www.bjs-west.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## locovan

thought the opening tomes of Hamble Tesco would be handy
Friday 23rd	24 hours
Christmas Eve	open until 1900
Christmas Day	Closed
Boxing Day	0900	1800
Bank Holiday Tuesday 27th	0900	1800
Wednesday 28th	open 0600 onwards
Thursday 29th	24 hours
Friday 30th	24 hours
New Years Eve	open until 1900
New Years Day	1000	1600
Bank Holiday Monday 2nd	0900	1800
Tuesday 3rd	open 0600 onwards
Wednesday 4th	24 hours


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Mavis might need the address though

SOUTHAMPTON (Extra)
SOUTHAMPTON BURSLEDON TOWERS EXTRA, HAMBLE LANE, SOUTHAMPTON, HAMPSHIRE, SO31 8GN.




Jacquie


----------



## allan01273

Hi Jacqui

We will bring fruit crumbles, sausage rolls and nibbles but please let us know if you have any other suggestions.

Have a super Christmas Rally (we are at home with the family) and we look forward to seeing you all for the New Year Celebrations. 

Allan & Dorothy


----------



## KENNYJAY

*Hamble new year*

Hope you have a great weekend and a happy new year to you all 
best wishes from kenny & Rhona . can someone do a video of mavis doing her act


----------



## clive1821

Hi Ken, thanks very much for your best wishes... you'll be very much missed over the weekend, hope you have a good time....


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Hamble new year*



KENNYJAY said:


> Hope you have a great weekend and a happy new year to you all
> best wishes from kenny & Rhona . can someone do a video of mavis doing her act


Hi Ken you sure you can't make it? you will be missed by all

Happy New Year to you both

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

*Re: Hamble new year*



KENNYJAY said:


> Hope you have a great weekend and a happy new year to you all
> best wishes from kenny & Rhona . can someone do a video of mavis doing her act


I will do you a private showing when I see you again xx


----------



## rosalan

We will be a day late arriving from that planned.
Hot water boiler had a leak and has just been repaired, so running a day behind.
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## LadyJ

rosalan said:


> We will be a day late arriving from that planned.
> Hot water boiler had a leak and has just been repaired, so running a day behind.
> Rosalie and Alan


Ok Alan look forward to seeing you Friday then

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All from Hamble 


Quite a few here now and its a bit wet and windy at the moment.

If anyone is not arriving could they please let me know on 0753 863 6122.

Gate will be locked at 8pm Friday night so if you arrive after then you will have to ring me to let you in,


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There is now one space available if anyone is looking for somewhere this weekend if you want it please let me know on 0753 863 622



Jacquie


----------



## allan01273

Allan and Dorothy wish every one on the site at Hamble, A Happy New Year and happy motorhoming in the coming year.


----------



## rosalan

*New Year Rally in Southampton*

I find it hard to say how enjoyable this rally has been. The entertainment, venue, food and atmosphere just could not be spoiled by the weather.
I for one wish to thank everyone concerned, for one of the best New Years festivities I can remember.

Rosalie and Alan


----------



## ramblefrog

*Hamble rally*

Hi - just to say thanks to all the people we met at Hamble over the New Year - great company - and what can I say about the singing - girls you slaughtered the boys.

Thanks also to all the organisers who put in so much time to ensure that we had a good time

Bev and Alex


----------



## rosalan

Already stated on another thread, thanks to everyone who made this a weekend to remember.
Those of you who missed the food, entertainment and the rain, really missed a good time. From Ken, who seemed to be everywhere doing everything, the ubiquitous Clive who provided so much background material, the Karaoke where an occasional right note was evident, to the two Panto's and Mavis, all were put into the shade by the food which seemed never to end.
There was a spot of unending rain on N.Y.day that rounded up the memories of several flying visits by the police, an engagement, a birthday, a sale and a marvellous way to see in the New Year.
Thank you so much, everyone!
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## ojibway

We just want to say what an enjoyable time we had at the Hamble New Year rally!
We met lots of lovely people and made new friends.
Thanks to Jacquie and to all of you who put in so much time and effort to make it a fab experience.
Happy New Year everybody!
And, congratulations to Dawn and Roger!!
Mike and Annie


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Didn't we have a looverly time at the New years meet at Hamble
Some of us sang and some of us played and some went off for a Ramble

As the champagne flowed the singing sounded better
Whilst outside it just got wetter

We all agreed it was quite a breeze, 
Especially if you had a liking for cheese

I'm sure this year we will do it all again
So keep your fingers crossed for sunshine NOT RAIN.

On a serious note a big thank you for all the Ralliers who gave so much of their time to make the event the success it was.


----------



## Harp07

*Hamble*

Hi All,
Well we are back home now after a most enjoyable time at Hamble.
We would like to thank all the marshals and everybody else who helped with the New Year event well done to you all.

Jim & Maria.


----------



## ICDSUN2

To everyone who attended the wet (in more ways than one) Hamble New Year Rally I send my most sincere thanks for all that you did. The birthday surprise was great, once again thank you all.


Pam


----------



## locovan

It has been a lovely Rally and everybody worked so hard to make it that way.
Felt a little moody but have had a great shower and feel so much better I shouldnt have come back and watched eastenders though gosh what sadness for New Year.
We are just going to pay the Charity money in so Once again thanks to everyone for raising £262.00 with the Raffle and Donations from Ray and Lesley and Ken and then the people that bought the Cheese etc etc --I do love you people xxx
Happy Birthday Pam for next week I do hope you get another packet of tissues as a present :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Happy New Year Everyone for 2012 and I will see you at the 2013 with all fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## locovan

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts

I havent met my target so can you spare a little more 

Geoff has finished hi walk so please support his good work xx

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-115786-days0-orderasc-60.html


----------



## leltel

Had a fab time at the rally, a good show put on by all. I am trying to put a link to some photos, the photo tab is not working so will put them here...I hope! 8O

https://picasaweb.google.com/101510...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMz69uighY_fZw&feat=directlink

You may have to cut and paste the link!


----------



## alphadee

Our thanks to all those who put in so much work to make this such a great weekend. It was lovely to meet everyone, put some faces to names, and swap motorhoming stories and ideas.

Our first rally, but not our last! 

Pamela & Colin.


----------



## zoro

Just to add our thanks to all of you for making it a memorable new years celebration. We are now camped in windy Cornwall for a few days to recover from the excessive consumption of cheese and wine.

Steve & Jo


----------



## larrywatters

hi all. we have arrived home  thanks to one and all for a great time  see you all soon.


----------



## lins

Glad you had a good time at hamble,now i am going to be really nosy.Was it dawnwynne that got engaged?lin.


----------



## locovan

lins said:


> Glad you had a good time at hamble,now i am going to be really nosy.Was it dawnwynne that got engaged?lin.


Yes it was bless him he finally pop's the question on the best night of the year and at Midnight. So romantic :wink:


----------



## lins

Ahh must send them a congrats message,i met dawn and roger when they came to cornwall to buy the van.great couple..thanks for that lin.


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks to everyone for putting on such a tremendous rally. Roger and I really enjoyed ourselves! Best New year we've had in ages!

Of course it's now going to be one of his most expensive new years....as I've started all the planning for the big event! lol

Thanks again and hope to see everyone again soon.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Morning all from a wet and windy Devon!

Just a quick note to say thanks again to all that helped make the New Year rally such a success, too many to mention individually!  I did try to say goodbye to as many of you as possible on Monday evening as I knew I had to be on the road by 8 am. Sorry to those I missed.  

The karaoke was a first for me; at least I can not say I did not do it “My Way”! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

I enjoyed the potted Pantomimes very much, thank your to all who “volunteered” I will be doing auditions for next year as I visit the various events over the year. 8)  

Congratulations to Roger and Dawn on the marriage proposal, and acceptance, this is becoming a theme to rallies in Hamble so be warned to any unmarried couples as there must be something in the water! 8O :lol: 

Safe travels where ever you are heading, I hope to see you all again.

Keep smiling

Keith and Ros


----------



## JollyJack

*Hamble New Year*

What a splendid New Year Rally - so many people to thank  thank you to everyone  we really enjoyed the weekend so much. 
The team spirit was out in force and it was wonderful.

We look forward to seeing everyone again soon.

Congratulations to Dawn and Roger!


----------



## Happyrunner

*Hamble New Year Rally.*

Hi All,

Special thanks to Jacquie and John, Jenny and Ken, Di and Clive, Lesley and Ray, Brenda and Dennis, Mavis and Ray, Ros and Keith, and to everyone on the rally for a good New Year get together.

Happy New Year to all on MHF,

Mike and Linda.
x x


----------



## Dinks123

Great weekend was had! Such spirit amongst everyone! Not even the damp weather could dampen the spirits! Thank you to everyone!
Happy birthday to Pam on Saturday....hope you have a great 60th!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

John and I would like to thank everyone who attended and brought food, don't think I want to see another piece of cheese for sometime :lol: 

Special thanks to Gaspode Ken for sorting the entertainment didn't he do well pity he's off to France in June, anyone want his job for our June rally at Hamble? shout up now please i'm desperate.

Clive1821 Clive for all the electrical bits and bobs and hook ups  brilliant stuff Clive although i've never seen so much bits of wire in one place.

rayc Ray & Lesley for sorting the wine & cheese evening

Clianthus Jenny for helping me sort everything

KeithTheBigUn Keith for the Potted Pantomine more please for June 

All the rest of the rally team who mucked in and did whatever needed doing we couldn't have coped without you all.

Everyone who bobbed in and out of the kitchen doing what needed doing, brilliant of you all, thank you all so much  

We do it again in June so get your names down and pray for decent weather as we will be on the grass then :roll: and i'm still not sure what we are going to do for the evenings but no doubt we we do something even if its just sit and natter :lol: 

Happy New Year All

Jac & John


----------

